# My SNES Classic controller got "disabled



## Rabbid4240 (May 28, 2019)

I accidentally set my controller settings on retroarch to "disabled" and now I can't use any of the buttons besides the home button. The original games that use the default snes emulator "canoe" work fine, but now I am completely unable to access the retroarch menu to change it back. Is there anyway to fix this issue?


----------



## Issac (May 28, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> I accidentally set my controller settings on retroarch to "disabled" and now I can't use any of the buttons besides the home button. The original games that use the default snes emulator "canoe" work fine, but now I am completely unable to access the retroarch menu to change it back. Is there anyway to fix this issue?


I don't know much about the SNES Classic at all, but can you access the files on the device? Like, a settings text file (or ini-file) where you can change a Controller_1 from 0 to 1 or something like that. As you usually can on Retroarch and stuff.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 28, 2019)

Issac said:


> I don't know much about the SNES Classic at all, but can you access the files on the device? Like, a settings text file (or ini-file) where you can change a Controller_1 from 0 to 1 or something like that. As you usually can on Retroarch and stuff.


I'm not sure, I don't have access to my pc atm. I think those files are in the snes itself and cannot be changed


----------



## Issac (May 28, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> I'm not sure, I don't have access to my pc atm. I think those files are in the snes itself and cannot be changed


Oh, did you try putting the controller into the second slot?


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 28, 2019)

Issac said:


> Oh, did you try putting the controller into the second slot?


Yeah. Didnt work


----------



## Issac (May 28, 2019)

This is for the NES classic, but maybe this is what you'll have to do... 
https://github.com/ClusterM/hakchi2/issues/168


----------

